# member of indigenous rural community



## rion (20 Jul 2012)

Hi can anyone explain this condition to me, there is a site I am looking to buy with this condition on it.  I at present live 2 mile from the site for 6 years and my home house (mums)is 6 km away could I still be within the distance required.  Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (20 Jul 2012)

It may be a condition of the planning regulations in the particular county that planning permission will only be granted for that plot of land for "local needs" - so putting a similarly worded condition on the sale of the plot is actually saving a lot of trouble for someone thinking of buying the site, who might not get permission to build.


----------



## Plek Trum (23 Jul 2012)

Its a clause that pops up alright - just as a side note, my sister in-law attempted to buy an old farmhouse about 4 years ago in a well known rural popular town in Kerry. She las lived and worked here for previous 15 years, providing employment and a medical service to the community, 2 children both attending Gaeltacht schools etc.

She was denied planning permission to knock & rebuild the house as she is not from the area (e.g she's from another county in Ireland and her husband is american). Hard to see sense sometimes but thats how it went - she retracted offer on property and had to let it go...


----------



## lowCO2design (27 Jul 2012)

gipimann said:


> It may be a condition of the planning regulations in the particular county that planning permission will only be granted for that plot of land for "local needs" - so putting a similarly worded condition on the sale of the plot is actually saving a lot of trouble for someone thinking of buying the site, who might not get permission to build.


+1 
read the local CC development plan
(its generally 7 years in many RHCZ's but your circumstances and the sites particulars has alot to do with the PP outcome)
why not go a talk to an arch or direct with the CC before going any further


----------



## Complainer (28 Jul 2012)

Am I right in thinking that these conditions only apply to planning permission, and not to an actual house. There is no restriction on who can buy a property, once it has been built - right?


----------



## lowCO2design (28 Jul 2012)

Complainer said:


> Am I right in thinking that these conditions only apply to planning permission, and not to an actual house. There is no restriction on who can buy a property, once it has been built - right?


the only restrictions really relate to if a new a houses the planning conditions state that the property must be remain in the ownership (or similar) for a period of time usually 7 years.

if this was not the case we'd all just get a local to get planning on our behalf


----------

